# DNIPRO | MFC Mayak | 127m | 417ft | 37 fl | U/C



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*DNIPRO | MFC Mayak | 127m | 417ft | 37 fl | U/C*






Daytona Group - девелоперская компания полного цикла


Проектирование, строительство и реализации комплексных проектов жилой и коммерческой недвижимости.




daytona.com.ua



































Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Is that even going to be able to be constructed with no hurdles today?
Not because I have no faith or no hope that it ever would get built in its original design and facade look and that it's a nice piece of modern architecture as well.But, is it feasible or possible right now during the situation it's in atm? ..Hmmm?..Just curiously asking?...😉👌

And,oh thank god and rationalism for the actually pretty urbanized surroundings and their state in the last image,at least.Yay😬😁👌


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Ecopolisia said:


> Is that even going to be able to be constructed with no hurdles today?
> Not because I have no faith or no hope that it ever would get built in its original design and facade look and that it's a nice piece of modern architecture as well.But, is it feasible or possible right now during the situation it's in atm? ..Hmmm?..Just curiously asking?...😉👌
> 
> And,oh thank god and rationalism for the actually pretty urbanized surroundings and their state in the last image,at least.Yay😬😁👌


The construction photo I posted is from two months ago, it's probably on hold now. Hopefully construction can continue soon!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Actually, I just checked the thread for this building on the Ukrainian subforum, they say construction resumed last week!


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

A Chicagoan said:


> Actually, I just checked the thread for this building on the Ukrainian subforum, they say construction resumed last week!


Oh,waow, then I now hope that would last as scheduled henceforth,likewise with many of their lookalike building projects in the city or the whole country for that matter, if possible. 
Nevertheless, I'd looking forward to it to be fully completed as soon and as secured as possible 👌🤟💎🌈


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Let's really hope it will get built and that all damaged Ukrainian cities can be reparaired fast!


----------



## Lmichigan (Aug 23, 2002)

This almost seems insenstive. Dnipro was literally bombed a few days ago; the airport was damaged a few days ago.


----------



## DrPass (Apr 25, 2007)

A Chicagoan said:


> Actually, I just checked the thread for this building on the Ukrainian subforum, they say construction resumed last week!


Yes, right. We've restarted business operations in cities far from battle fields to make economy working.


----------



## Monthes (Feb 13, 2014)

DrPass said:


> Yes, right. We've restarted business operations in cities far from battle fields to make economy working.


I love it, it has something similar to the Atrio tower here in Bogotá
Strength to Ukraine!


----------



## sanchopensa (11 mo ago)

DrPass said:


> Yes, right. We've restarted business operations in cities far from battle fields to make economy working.


Wow it looks beautiful! Stay strong!
Btw now is the time to invest more in the underrated Western Ukraine like Uzhgorod.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 30:*


Yehor said:


> Ну что, ушла эпоха, разобрали шатер.
> View attachment 2989680


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 22:*








Untitled by D U on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 5 by dmsa:*


----------



## makskorpion (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## swift gamer (Jul 10, 2018)

Oct 12, 2022










V.BOBR said:


> 7 этажей готово, осталось 30)) башня в живую будет очень стройная в отличии от визуалок
> View attachment 3972377


----------



## Hanoy (Oct 30, 2020)




----------

